# Conan: Der Barbar - Netflix plant Live-Action-Serie



## Darkmoon76 (1. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Conan: Der Barbar - Netflix plant Live-Action-Serie* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Conan: Der Barbar - Netflix plant Live-Action-Serie*


----------



## golani79 (1. Oktober 2020)

Wenn da ne gute Serie kommen würde, dann wäre das ziemlich nice!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Oktober 2020)

Dann heißt es ja hoffentlich bald wieder:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_XUu3_pLPUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Oktober 2020)

> Fantasy-Serien sind seit Game of Thrones sehr populär und Conan *könnte* sich dabei mit düsteren und brutalen Geschichten an ein erwachsenes Publikum richten.


Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte immer, Conan wäre was für Kinder. 



Spoiler


----------



## Der_Apfeldieb (1. Oktober 2020)

Nicht zu verwechseln mit den echten Barbaren 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2e2nts7PXEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Grüße aus dem Teutoburger Wald


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte immer, Conan wäre was für Kinder.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Naja, ganz zum schmunzeln ist das nicht. Conan ist schon seit zig Jahren auch schon bei der jeweiligen Kinder-Generation bekannt, vor allem natürlich bei Jungs. Ich hab den ersten Conan auch spätestens 2-3 Jahre nach dem Kino-Release gesehen, da war ich keine 12 Jahre alt. Es wäre daher nicht abwegig, wenn es auch eine Weichspüler-Version als Plan gibt, die familienfreundlich(er) ist - siehe die Serien Xena und Herkules, die ja quasi-Conans sind, nur eben nett und rechtschaffend     Es gab btw schon eine Conan-Barbaren-Serie, die war FSK16 https://ssl.ofdb.de/film/19044,Conan


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es wäre daher nicht abwegig, wenn es auch eine Weichspüler-Version als Plan gibt, die familienfreundlich(er) ist


Genau genommen ist der Conan den wir alle kennen ja schon eine Weichspüler-Version zum ursprünglichen Original von Robert E. Howards.


----------



## Beardsmear (2. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Ich dachte immer, Conan wäre was für Kinder.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Welchen Conan meinst Du dann? Die Zeichentrick-Serie oder den TV Mist mit Ralf Moeller? Die sind wohl für Kinder. Bei den Comics müßte man diskutieren, da gibt es selbst im deutschsprachigen Raum ein gutes Dutzend Reihen von softem Marvel-Held bis Sex&Horror.

Die Bücher seit den 1930ern sind blutrünstig und feinste Sword&Sorcery Kost. Die erste Verfilmung von John Milius hat zumindest die Atmosphäre und Idee gut getroffen. Beides ist eher nichts für Kinder.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2020)

Beardsmear schrieb:


> Welchen Conan meinst Du dann? Die Zeichentrick-Serie oder den TV Mist mit Ralf Moeller? Die sind wohl für Kinder.


 Die Möller-Serie ist ab 16 (obgleich einzelne Folgen auch ab 12 sind) - das ist doch nichts für Kinder ^^   


Ganz nebenbei hast du den Comment von Red Dragon gar nicht verstanden. Er meinte das ironisch, denn er reagierte ja auf dem Satz "_ Conan könnte sich ...  an ein erwachsenes Publikum richten_."  und unterstrich das "könnte" - er meint also mit seinem Comment, dass es doch völlig klar sei, dass es NICHT für Kinder sei, und nicht nur so sein KÖNNTE.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Oktober 2020)

Er wird sicherlich auf den  Conan angespielt haben. 



Spoiler



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detektiv_Conan



Krass wie manche auf dem Schlauch stehen ... ich bin 53 (in Worten: Dreiundfünfzig) und kann damit was anfangen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Er wird sicherlich auf den  Conan angespielt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht, dass er diese Serie meinte, sondern die Zeichentrickserie zum Barbaren Conan. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conan,_der_Abenteurer_(1992) 


Aber egal, was er nun meinte: Er hat den Comment von RedDragon so oder so nicht verstanden...    Die Detektivserie kannte ich, aber ich sah hier keinerlei Bezug darauf.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Detektivserie kannte ich, aber ich sah hier keinerlei Bezug darauf.


Der banal gleiche Name langt nicht ?

Ich fühlte mich hervorragend unterhalten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Der banal gleiche Name langt nicht ?


 langt wofür nicht? ^^  Es geht darum, dass IMHO hier niemand außer dir DIESE Serie mit dem Detektiv Conan meint, das ist alles


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Er wird sicherlich auf den  Conan angespielt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne die Serie zwar, die hatte ich aber bei meinem Kommentar nicht im Kopf gehabt.  

Aber danke. Werd ich mir mal wieder rein ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Serie zwar, die hatte ich aber bei meinem Kommentar nicht im Kopf gehabt.
> 
> Aber danke. Werd ich mir mal wieder rein ziehen.



Und bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die Best-Ofs von Conan O'Brien


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die Best-Ofs von Conan O'Brien


Sowieso.


----------

